
Debunking the Myth of a Desperate Software Labor Shortage - amasad
http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/glut.html
======
brudgers
The paper from 2003 from several links away:
[http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/Mich.pdf](http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/Mich.pdf)

